# clen day 1 question



## Irishcop (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm on day one of my first cycle of clen and I'm starting off at 20mcg and I don't feel a damn things its been 2 hours since I took it and still nothing. Is this normal? Is my dosage so low that any effects are going to minimal until I bump up dosage?


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

After about an hour or two I would up my dose by 20mcgs. Everyone is different, some people need very little, some need lots. I wouldn't take more then 60mcgs the first day and never exceed 200mcgs in a day. If by 60-80mcgs you don't have the shakes or at least an elevated heart rate, you need to check the quality of the clen you are running.


----------



## Irishcop (Apr 25, 2012)

That's what i figure I wasn't sure what to start my dosage out at since I've never done it. So i followed the faq thats on here and started low
  Ill probably drop another tab here soon.. any one ever get clen from steroidforyou.com? Thanks for the input


----------



## fsoe (Apr 25, 2012)

I have to be at abt 160mcg a day to really feel clen


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 25, 2012)

you start low increase your dose every day until you should notice sides by 60 to 80mcg if not go to 100mcg I not 100% but I don't think you should go over that clen is not to be played with and more is not better build up and go 2 weeks on 2 weeks of and get Benadryl  for your weeks off to clean your receptors


----------



## acemon (Apr 25, 2012)

I would also recommend keto for receptor clearing. Benadryl will work but I think that is more to make you sleep at night. I start to feel the clen about 80-100mcg at about 160mcg I am a shakey mess.


----------



## Irishcop (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the heads up guys ill dose slowly and work my way up.. I just had my self psyched out for these sides and didn't feel anything so I got concerned I had bad stuff..


----------



## hill450 (Apr 25, 2012)

You'll know when it kicks in lol


----------



## bblackk102 (Apr 25, 2012)

i've got pharma grade clen, and Im on day 4 at 80 mcg and I don't feel much tbh. I have that brain fog, but I've had more shakes yesterday at 60 mcg. I'm super tolerant to stimulants tho, I don't feel much on EC or Albuterol either. first clen cycle btw.

edit: I can hardly sleep on clen. Taking in the morning, I'm falling asleep fairly quickly, but then I will wake up couple times during the night or very early in the morning.


----------

